# Magnogrip Quick Snap Magnetic Tape Measure Holder...Redesign is MUCH BETTER !!!



## JoeinGa

Thanks for the followup. I remember your first review and wondered if they were REALLY gonna do anything. The new design seems to do the trick. Now, did they tell you how long before we'll see the new design on the store shelves?


----------



## Kentuk55

Nice review. Thnx Pete


----------

